# Finally looking for a breeder Please help!



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

We want to add a GSD to our family and I'm finally at the stage I want to start looking for a breeder. 

I have assessed our lifestyle we are a medium activity family I am a stay at home spouse so I will have all day with the pup for training socializing classes whatever we decide to do. We need a dog preferably medium energy that can do sports I would like to take classes and possibly compete to get a few titles on the pup. I want to get the pup his AKC S.T.A.R puppy award then work towards his GCG and there is a sports club in the area that has agility competition obediance and rally that we would all be interested in. I would love to do Schutzhund but not sure if we could honestly devote ourselves to it long term so I'm not saying we will but not eliminating it until we move to the area we'll be living and I find a club and spend some time out there visiting and seeing first hand what it's all about and the commitment needed for it.

We are looking at preferably west german working lines mixed with Czech or DDR (slightly prefer Czech) would also consider solid west german but would depend on the breeder and the dogs. Not specific at all on colors I mean I have preferences but ignoring them to find the best temperment and energy match for us. 

We will be moving in a month to fayetteville/ft bragg area north carolina. The breeder does not have to be local we are fine having the pup shipped if we have a breeder we fully trusted and if we didn't trust them we wouldn't choose that breeder any ways. We are in no rush for this I have spent forever researching lines activities and other things now I'm ready to see whats out there for breeders then slowly limit it down to the breeder I'm most comfortable with and even once I do that I'm fine going on a waiting list for an available litter or an available pup that matches us perfectly I also prefer breeders that pick the pup or have a very strong opinion on which pup is the right match. 

Price is not a huge issue I mean we don't have a ton of money but as I said we are not in a rush and willing to save up. We understand the average working line we are looking at generally run from around 1100-1500 and then another 300-400 for shipping. Obviously if they are a little less who wouldn't love that lol but I wouldn't disqualify a pup or breeder if it was a little more. I'm definitely not willing to pay like 2500-3000 for a pup but I'm not hard set on a price.

Please I would love some breeder recommendations that have these lines and fit these criteria. If there is anything left out please ask I think I included it all but I may have missed some stuff. Feel free to give as many breeder recommendations as you'd like. Also for not I'd like to keep it to breeders that have information online like a website so I can start narrowing down the field not always the best but you have to start somewhere. 

Oh and if youd like to include a little explanation of why you recommend that breeder I would love to know that as well prior to researching them whether done through here or PM. Oh and of course I want a breeder that does health testing on their dogs and want them to have titles that the owners themselves got or if they bought an adult with titles already show proof they are working the dogs now themselves. 

Sorry that was really long winded just hoping to cover most of the important things. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think these people are good:

Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Breeders 

In the FAQ section when asked about pricing, they say $1800 and up, but also it says depending on the parents.

They also have litters coming up. They are in Nashville, TN.

There are also these people:

Von Wilhendorf : Born in America, Respected Worldwide!

I am not sure about them, they seem like responsible breeders.

and these people:

von Hayden German Shepherds


If I were the one choosing a breeder I would go with the first one. But these are just a few. If any of these are bad choices someone tell me.lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also recommend them too:
German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherds for sale | German Shepherd dogs for sale


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I also recommend them too:
> German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherds for sale | German Shepherd dogs for sale


They don't look like working lines to me.

Oh... and as for wrong kennelnames... even the Hilview kennels translated their own kennel wrong. 

"von Hugelblick" is wrong. The correct way is "vom Hügelblick".


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, yeah from what I've seen so far (which I haven't gone through them all yet) I'm not too impressed. One person buys titled dogs and doesn't work with them and tries to justify it, fine for him but not for me. The other one I saw seemed rather sketchy for health like one parent would have hips another hip and eyes or they would put a title up there then explain later he's about to get it. I'm trying to do a full cleaning on the house getting ready to move within the next couple weeks so I keep coming back to the computer and getting sucked into GSd research. reat for the knowledge but bad for the house lol.

As far as the kennel names it makes me chuckle when someone uses a name they don't know. Granted I have no clue how it's done properly but I'm also not using a german name if I was you would be sure I would get it right so I didn't look like a fool to the rest of the world. Plus I would never get that name right I can never figure out how to get the little dots over the U or the schwa (sp) over the E in other words so they just get typed as is and people can fill in the blanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would talk to Cliff Anderson (a member here on the board)...He knows dogs and I would trust his recommendation.. He breeds occasionally, I wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from him sight unseen and I wouldn't hesitate to go with any referral he gave you.

Like I said, he KNOWS dogs.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is that his name like his member name? Or is it somethin different I'll have to look for? To be quite honestly I love the thought of going with a breeder from the boards as I've noticed there are quite a few that breed.

I did however recently learn that they are not allowed to advertize themselves which kinda stinks cause they can't just come out and say hey I breed look at me lol.

I would love to know the people that breed the lines I'm looking for and to narrow it down from there. As I was telling someone else there is just something more personable about it I guess.

You can look at a great website then call then and have a great hour long conversation but I like to see the posts. I like to see that they help other people even when they have nothing to gain from it and see if they do have a temper that shows and just the positive and negatives (well some of them anyways)

Also being on the forum, to me, shows me that they care about the dogs know what they are doing and are willing to help others and give of themselves without their focus just being on the all mighty dollar. JMO though.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lisa Clark - http://www.zutreuenhanden.com/
Chris Wild - http://www.wildhauskennels.com/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDBESTK9- http://vomzionerberg.com/  has a new litter of pups, you can google the username for recent pics! 
I also recommend Wildhaus, litter expected in June.
Cliff Andersons username here is cliffson1, send him a pm and I agree with Diane, his knowledge on the breed is a treasure!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My reccommendation would be to go to the classes that you are interested in taking. If you are lucky there may be GSDs in the class if not you can talk to instructors and I'm sure they can give you reccommendations of breeders


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> As far as the kennel names it makes me chuckle when someone uses a name they don't know.


Actually, they know what they are doing. I sent them an email and asked if they are aware about their kennel name and she said that it is registered the propper way. And because it is hard to get the u with the two dots in the US and to avoid confusion about the UE they simply use the U on the website.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh that makes me happy to know I'm not the only person that can't get those 2 darn dots lol.

Thank you for Lisa's site  I have Chris's saved in favorites already lol.

I have seen Clifson around I'll have to go search for him to do the PMs. Thank you guys so much it is really appreciated.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Lisa Clark - Zu Treuen Händen
> Chris Wild - (Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )


When I was starting my search, and before I found this forum, I had Chris Wild's site bookmarked at the top of my list. I loved everything about the site, but since we went with the White Shepherd I didn't contact her. 

After I joined this forum and found out how well respected she is, it made me feel even better. I will definitely consider her for future dogs. 

Not that I am looking, and not to attempt to hijack either, but I would be interested in viewing Cliff Anderson's website if he has one, and any of his referrals. I always like to keep good information on tap!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I highly recommend Bill and Jen at: :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::

There are a number of us on this forum with dogs from them. My own dog is amazing temperament and health-wise and I couldn't be happier with him. They do have a litter on the ground right now, but don't know if they are all spoken for.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't do right now we move in a month back to the states. We are Army currently stationed in Korea. Then of course need to get a place when we get there so like a month and a half would be the absolutely earliest but still not sure thats enough time to be fully comfortable with a breeder. Not something I want to rush this time. We are notorious for using our hearts more then our heads so I'm making sure my desire for a puppy doesn't over take anything rather then just using common sense and taking my time and researching.

Unloader I'm right there with you even when I'm not looking I still love having extra information to look in to then if I ever do need it I already know and can go back for a refresher


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

BTW thank you so much to everyone with the advise so far. 

I'm supposed to be preparing the house for my husband to come home tomorrow but I keep running back and checking the boards lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Elaine said:


> I highly recommend Bill and Jen at: :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::
> 
> There are a number of us on this forum with dogs from them. My own dog is amazing temperament and health-wise and I couldn't be happier with him. They do have a litter on the ground right now, but don't know if they are all spoken for.


Their female Ayla vom Haus Lohre is a daughter of Wotan vom Baerenfang. Happy vom Baerenfang (Wotans mother) was a great dog. I grew up with her and Gildo vom Koerbelbach. 

Looked through the other dogs pedigree and their website. They have very solid dogs. Definitely a good kennel to go to.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

A few more working line breeders you should check out and I don't see listed yet (although I would second some that are already listed) would be;

http://www.adlerstein.com/ 
http://www.tritonkennels.com/ 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Figure out the timing as well, as to when you can get a pup. That will help you, as you develop your list, start talking to people and let them know you are looking, what you are looking for, your timeframe. If they do not have something, a lot will refer to other breeders on their list. We have done that and have other breeders do that as well. The main thing is the correct fit for the puppy and you.

Most what was listed are people that breed dogs they work, title themselves. Keep dogs back from the breedings to work themselves entirely. That is the extra effort that we look for in other breeders, in addition to other things.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Actually, they know what they are doing. I sent them an email and asked if they are aware about their kennel name and she said that it is registered the propper way. And because it is hard to get the u with the two dots in the US and to avoid confusion about the UE they simply use the U on the website.


So Hillview is a good breeder?lol


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I'm so saving this for when my time comes!!!!! And OP thanks for the help again!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> So Hillview is a good breeder?lol


Never said that it wasn't a good breeder. I said *even* breeders like Hillview can get it wrong. Which basically means that just because they don't use propper spelling or grammer doesn't mean that they are bad breeders.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Never said that it wasn't a good breeder. I said *even* breeders like Hillview can get it wrong. Which basically means that just because they don't use propper spelling or grammer doesn't mean that they are bad breeders.


Oh ok.lol.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

As far as the timing thing I'm not looking at a time frame. I will not hit stateside for another month and I figured it will be at least that until I limit down the breeders I like and then even longer to develop a sort of relationship where I feel comfortable to have them as the sole breeder I choose.

We just have to get to the states and then we are completely open on time because we are more then willing to wait for the perfect pup so just want to pick the breeder first and then the rest can happen but anything after a month is fine by us so time doesn't play a factor in this one.

Frankie you are more then welcome for all of the help lol. Just good to see the other posts that you are taking everyones advise and learning from it... hard headed people can wear you down after awhile. They ask ur advice then don't listen or become defensive over it. I'm more then happy to help you with what I can.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cliff's member name is "cliffson1" I belive,,definately contact him)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Oh ok.lol.


And it turned out that they do it even on purpose to avoid confusion. :blush:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you very much to everyone for the advice. My husband goes back to work tomorrow so I'll have some quiet alone time to go through all of the breeders I have been given and start making some decisions. At least narrow it down to those that are worth contacting to ask further questions.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You should also contact Lee (wolfstraum here on the board)
von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport

Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> And it turned out that they do it even on purpose to avoid confusion. :blush:


lol. I think they should put something about it on a side note.

To the OP- Well whoever you chose a puppy from I am sure you will be happy. Also don't forget to post pictures!!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I had to stop reading Hillview's website...made me want to buy another puppy. 

Their bitch Briska is a Falk von den Wolfen daughter, and I have a Falk son. Their stud, Hoss, was indeed 5th in the WUSV in 2008; I checked my catalog, as I was fortunate enough to be able to go and watch. 

I also liked their philosophy about breeding Schutzhund III bitches, as this falls in line with my preference. I've titled one bitch and one dog to Schutzhund III, and I just think it's the way to go. Lots of SchH I bitches out there, relatively few III's; I think getting a SchH III on a bitch shows the quality and the commitment to training. But that's just my opinion, so if somebody here is breeding with SchH I bitches take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The goal is admirable, but it is still a goal, as it is with a lot of breeders, especially those that train, trial and compete with their own females: Chris, Lisa, Randy Tyson.

They do not always breed to SCH3 females: most have been to untitled, SCH1 and 2s, as well as a few 3s. No big deal, just a clarification.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that's a good goal but generally good breeders/trainers can see "into" a bitch well enough before attaining a SchH3, so depending on geography and heat cycles, say an accomplished male that is a good match for the bitch is only available for breeding after the SchH1, why not do the breeding? Likewise I do not think breeders have to be world level competitors or trainers to breed top quality dogs.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Liesje said:


> I think that's a good goal but generally good breeders/trainers can see "into" a bitch well enough before attaining a SchH3, so depending on geography and heat cycles, say an accomplished male that is a good match for the bitch is only available for breeding after the SchH1, why not do the breeding? Likewise I do not think breeders have to be world level competitors or trainers to breed top quality dogs.


Lies, 

Good point, if someone is working, training the dog to get the SCH title (or others). If not, hard to see and understand. We agree, as we work our own dogs to get to that level or above, if life (child, work) does fit in. We do breed SCH 1s and focus on getting the koer done as well. Adie is an IPO1, but want to go to the top level with her.

It was only a clarification, as the females being bred (nice ones) were untitled, SCH1-3s, not all 3s as was stated on the site.

No, you do not have to be a top competitor/trainer to bred top quality dogs; you will get more exposure to different pedigrees, combos and what works and does not work, understand more with training, but that does not mean someone who actually works/trains/competes their dogs and competes with them in various venues, including showing and koer does not know what they are doing.

It would be great if people worked and titled their dogs, even at a club level to understand how the dog does, react, what they do on different fields, etc. I think more of a breeder at a local/regional level that trains and competes from a puppy on up (and in different venues, such as herding, agility and AKC OB and SCH) then some claiming top breeding kennels. It is harder to train a dog from a puppy to SCH1-3 that it is to buy an already titled dog.

We are looking at SDA as well, after talking to a few people about it this weekend and seeing what Chris is doing. Trying to get to a trial.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

A lot of breeders also like to see what a dog produces before they spend all the time and money into going beyond a SchH 1 title with a bitch. I bred Gala after obtaining her SchH1, I do plan on getting at least her SchH 2 and I would have just this past month if it weren't because of my living situation right now. But I got to see what she produced with her first litter and both Dennis and I liked what she produced. All the puppy buyers are extremely pleased with their pups. So now at least I know she is worth breeding.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As Sue mentioned it is a goal, but when one works and titles one's own females in the USA it can take significantly longer than in Europe or when one wants to use a professional. 

BTW, the website mentioned has SchH1 females they are breeding.


----------



## Odin1234 (Sep 16, 2019)

*cliff anderson*



JakodaCD OA said:


> I would talk to Cliff Anderson (a member here on the board)...He knows dogs and I would trust his recommendation.. He breeds occasionally, I wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from him sight unseen and I wouldn't hesitate to go with any referral he gave you.
> 
> Like I said, he KNOWS dogs.


I agree


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol! This post is over 9 years old!


----------

